# "Knitting With The Slightly Unraveled" Omaha will not be meeting and here's why.....



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Even though I am not having to do Thanksgiving here I see that will be a busy week for me as I am sure it will be for everyone so we will not have KWTSU this month. We have never had KWTSU in December, either, so please circle January 25th on your calendar for our next meeting. If you don't have your 2016 calendar yet please write down the day on a post-it note and tuck it in your underwear. If you don't have any underwear please let me know and when I write my letter to Santa I'll ask him to bring you some. 

Yeah, I know. You should be able to write your own letter to Santa but I'll just include you in mine. After learning that you have no underwear I can see that you take no responsibility for yourself and someone has to. That's just the kind of person I am.

You can thank me later. And please wear your underwear in January or bring your yoga mat to sit on. I run a clean establishment.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

sounds like fun, happy turkey, Christmas and New Year


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

A happy holiday season to you Ann - from Kay in Lincoln. I bet you will have your wonderful winter scene throw out on display!! That is still one I want to make sometime.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

LOVE your sense of humor! Hope your holidays are wonderful and special in every way!


----------



## seaweed (Apr 17, 2011)

Gee and I was planning on attending. I love your humor I only wish I lived closer so that I could join KWTSU. ?? As far as bringing a yoga mat, I don't think so, because once I get down it is quite possible that "your establishment" could be blessed with me permanently.  It seems as I get older getting off the floor is challenge. Oh just so you know that I won't be dropping in soon I live in the Northeast of the country - I don't want you to have extra food, blankets etc. in case of bad weather. Anyway have fun in January.
seaweed


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> A happy holiday season to you Ann - from Kay in Lincoln. I bet you will have your wonderful winter scene throw out on display!! That is still one I want to make sometime.


Yes, Kay, actually I do! I still haven't finished the second one for my other son and I wonder if I ever will. Thanks for remembering, you made my day!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> Yes, Kay, actually I do! I still haven't finished the second one for my other son and I wonder if I ever will. Thanks for remembering, you made my day!


Maybe I need to work to locate the pattern, get the yarn, and be a partner in crime. Maybe we could be "accountability buddies" to work on and make progress.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You make me wish I lived close enough to attend your KWTSU....you sound like such a delightful person. Thanks for the morning chuckle.



Ann DeGray said:


> Even though I am not having to do Thanksgiving here I see that will be a busy week for me as I am sure it will be for everyone so we will not have KWTSU this month. We have never had KWTSU in December, either, so please circle January 25th on your calendar for our next meeting. If you don't have your 2016 calendar yet please write down the day on a post-it note and tuck it in your underwear. If you don't have any underwear please let me know and when I write my letter to Santa I'll ask him to bring you some.
> 
> Yeah, I know. You should be able to write your own letter to Santa but I'll just include you in mine. After learning that you have no underwear I can see that you take no responsibility for yourself and someone has to. That's just the kind of person I am.
> 
> You can thank me later. And please wear your underwear in January or bring your yoga mat to sit on. I run a clean establishment.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh my Ann, you have such a wonderful sense of humor! The knitters of Omaha have such a treasure in you! Makes me almost wish I lived there! I hope your Thanksgiving is as wonderful as you are!


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Just too funny.. Thanks for the chuckles


----------



## LanaG (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Ann, I read your notice three times and laughed heartily each time!! If you ever decide to move to Virginia, ( it is warmer here!) please email me so I can join your knitting group! An absolutely wonderful sense of humor!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

LanaG said:


> Dear Ann, I read your notice three times and laughed heartily each time!! If you ever decide to move to Virginia, ( it is warmer here!) please email me so I can join your knitting group! An absolutely wonderful sense of humor!


Thank you. Life is short and all too often filled with sadness so we should always look for the humor in things. I have funny stories about things that happened during the darkest times in my life. It brings light into the darkness.

I should write up the one about looking for a dress to wear to my first husband's memorial sometime. You wouldn't think it would be funny but it is one of my best stories!


----------



## LanaG (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Ann, you are so kind to reply. I would be interested in reading anything you wrote! I think we have similar humor! Have a great day.


----------

